# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Laptop 15' Acer Aspire 5532

## DJman

Το λαπτοπ ήταν μόνιμα πάνω σε γραφείο και χρησιμοποιόταν ελάχιστα για mail ,office, αντε κανένα βιντεακι στο youtube
Ειναι σε αρκετά καλή εξωτερική εμφάνιση(ισως και αριστη θα ελεγα)

Χαρακτηριστικά
AMD ATHLON X2 DUAL CORE L310 1.2
4GB RAM DDR2 667
Οθονη  15.6 σε16:9 1366 x 768 (HD) 
160Gb HDD (To HDD sentinel βγάζει 98% χωρίς να το αιτιολογεί-ισως ειναι και λάθος εκτίμηση)
DVD-RW
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3200
802.11b/g/n (draft) 
VGA,ethernet, ακουστικα, μικροφωνο, 2usb
5 in 1 card reader 
camera

Λειτουργεί άψογα με win 10(Ολοι drivers κομπλε)
Εχει αυτοκόλλητο για win 7

H μπαταρια του κραταει μια ωρα περιπου-Καλυπτει ανετα ενα φοιτητη ή καποιον που θελει να βλεπει ταινιες και να κανει browsing

Δίνετε χωρις τον φορτιστη του.Αν θελετε σας δινω με επιπλεον 10ευρο
τον δικο μου(οπου ειναι πολυ-φορτιστης), και με αυτον το λειτουργουσα  (συνδεετε και στον αναπτηρα του αυτοκινητου)
και βγαζει και μια usb για φορτιση

Τιμη 100
Αθηνα
Κανω και αποστολες με αντικαταβολη

----------

